# 1170 Acres in S.W. Ga.



## Sowegadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Guys,

 This land is in Calhoun Co. It is surrounded on three sides by a huge plantation and is absolutely loaded with deer,turkey, and hogs. It has been trophy managed for five years. Theres a group that looked at the property last week that has first shot, but if they don't want to lease it's open at the price of $17 per acre. The only thing is the owner does'nt want a big crowd, so the less people in the lease the better. Just wanted to put the word out, if anyone here is interested please e-mail ericeubanks222@yahoo.com


----------



## neckringer (Oct 1, 2008)

what is a big crowd?
1 man per 100 acres?
1 man per 200 acres?


----------



## Sowegadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

no more than 5


----------



## blsoutdoors (Nov 10, 2008)

I got this land leased.
Thanks,
Bernie


----------

